# termination shock = κρουστικό κύμα παύσης



## danae (Jun 19, 2008)

Πρόκειται για περιοχή στα όρια του ηλιακού μας συστήματος, όπου ο ηλιακός άνεμος επιβραδύνεται σε υποηχητικές ταχύτητες.

Έχω βρει το "σοκ τερματισμού". Μεταξύ άλλων σε άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας αναφέρεται: "Το όριο αυτό [το όριο του ηλιακού συστήματος], γνωστό ως «*σοκ τερματισμού*» («*termination shock*»), είναι η περιοχή όπου η επίδραση του Ηλιου αρχίζει να εξασθενεί και όπου τα ιονισμένα σωματίδια του Ηλιου -ηλιακός άνεμος- συγκρούονται με άλλα σωματίδια -διαστρικός άνεμος-, επιβραδύνονται και συσσωρεύονται δημιουργώντας μαγνητικό πεδίο υψηλής έντασης -το λεγόμενο «κρουστικό κύμα παύσης".

Μήπως γνωρίζετε τίποτα πιο έγκυρο;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

"Κύμα τερματισμού" κατά το Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Εγώ προτιμώ το "κρουστικό κύμα παύσης".


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Συγνώμη, βιασύνη: κρούση τερματισμού λέει! Και το link εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Θα έλεγα να αποφευχθεί εδώ η λέξη "κρούση" για την απόδοση του _shock_ - η απόδοση "κρουστικό κύμα" είναι εξόχως δόκιμη ΚΤΤΜΑ.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Και το "κρουστικό κύμα παύσης" το συναντώ σε πολλές σελίδες... Δεν ξέρω ποιο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πιο σωστό, από την άποψη ότι δεν έχω ειδικές γνώσεις.


----------



## danae (Jun 19, 2008)

Zazula, είσαι σίγουρος; Γιατί στο άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας φαίνεται να πρόκειται για δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα: 

"Το όριο αυτό, γνωστό ως «σοκ τερματισμού» («termination shock»), είναι η περιοχή όπου η επίδραση του Ηλιου αρχίζει να εξασθενεί και όπου τα ιονισμένα σωματίδια του Ηλιου -ηλιακός άνεμος- συγκρούονται με άλλα σωματίδια -διαστρικός άνεμος-, επιβραδύνονται και συσσωρεύονται δημιουργώντας μαγνητικό πεδίο υψηλής έντασης -το λεγόμενο «κρουστικό κύμα παύσης»."

Δηλαδή "termination shock" ονομάζεται η περιοχή και "κρουστικό κύμα παύσης" το μαγνητικό πεδίο που παράγεται από τη σύγκρουση των σωματιδίων του ηλιακού ανέμου με σωματίδια που προέρχονται από άλλα άστρα.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Το "κύμα κρούσης" πάντως το έχει πρώτο hit στο ΙΑΤΕ για το shock wave. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να αποφανθώ όμως... Προτείνω τον όρο του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου απλά επειδή ο συντάκτης του κειμένου πιθανόνατα να είναι ειδικός.

(όπου shock wave και termination shock από ό,τι διαβάζω αλλού - αλλά δεν έχω link - είναι περίπου το ίδιο πράγμα)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Δανάη, δεν πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι - το "κρουστικό κύμα παύσης" είναι μετάφρασμα για το _termination shock_ (termination = παύση, shock = κρουστικό κύμα).
http://www.stelpas.com/?p=670
http://www.insomnia.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2725

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι και το "κρούση τερματισμού" είναι επίσης μετάφρασμα για το _termination shock_ (termination = τερματισμός, shock = κρούση). Τα ευρήματα σχεδόν μοιρασμένα εξίσου. Πάντως το "σοκ" είναι παντελώς λάθος! :)


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Ζαζ, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά πλέον με προβληματίζει το θέμα της εγκυρότητας. Ποιο μετάφρασμα είναι πιο έγκυρο;


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι μόλις βρήκα ότι το bow shock είναι το "κρουστικό κύμα παύσης". Διαφορετικό από το termination shock. Δες το σχεδιάγραμμα στο Stelpas που έχεις βάλει link. Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω σχετικό link εγώ. 
Ό,τι γράφω φυσικά είναι με σχετική επιφύλαξη, αφού δεν είμαι αστροφυσικός... (που να με πάρει)


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Σημείωση: στο ΙΑΤΕ το bow shock το έχει ως "κρουστικό κύμα".
Ενώ το shock wave ως "κύμα κρούσης". 

Φταίω εγώ γιατρέ ή ο καύσωνας;


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

Εγώ δεν παίρνω θέση, αφού οι ειδήμονες έχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και άλλωστε έχω πει ότι το Big Bang θα το έλεγα «Το μεγάλο μπαμ». Και ετούτο εδώ μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να το πω «Το σοκ του τερματισμού» (ο «κλονισμός» είναι πολύ «ιατρικό»). Αλλά τώρα το έμαθα αυτό το σοκ, φρέσκο πράμα. Είναι σημείο, πάντως, ένα όριο, ΟΚ;


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Ναι, ναι, όπως δείχνει το σχεδιάγραμμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

Να το πούμε «κρουστικό κύμα τερματισμού» να έχουμε μια πρωτιά;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Curry, στη σελίδα του stelpas η αντιστοίχιση του κρουστικού κύματος παύσης (και τις πέντε φορές που αναφέρεται) είναι μονοσήμαντα προς το _termination shock_. Μετάφρασμα για το _bow shock_ δεν δίνεται από τον stelpas.

Danae, ο συντάκτης του άρθρου του Ευγενιδείου αναφέρει: "σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση της αγγλικής ορολογίας θα το ονομάζαμε _κρούση τερματισμού_ (termination shock)", γεγονός που με έκανε να πιστεύω ότι απλώς επιχειρεί μία μεταφραστική απόδοση ο ίδιος - διότι εάν όντως υπήρχε εδραιωμένη ελληνική απόδοση θα την παρέθετε χωρίς εκείνο το "σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση [...] θα το ονομάζαμε".

Curry, τα 22 χρόνια που 'μαι μπλεγμένος με την αεροναυπηγική θυμάμαι να χρησιμοποιούμε τα "κρουστικό κύμα" και "κύμα κρούσης" ως πλήρως εναλλακτά συνώνυμα - κάτι σαν τα "ποιοτικός έλεγχος" και "έλεγχος ποιότητας" (οι υποχόνδρια σχολαστικοί θα παρατηρήσουν ενδεχομένως ότι οι τύποι με το επίθετο είναι λιγότερο σωστοί - εντούτοις χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ συχνότερα). Το "bow shock" που βρήκες στο ΙΑΤΕ είμαι _μία μορφή_ κρουστικού κύματος (στην αεροναυπηγική).

Νίκο, μπορεί το termination shock να είναι ένα όριο, αλλά είναι δυναμικά μεταβαλλόμενο (σαν την άκρη των θαλάσσιων κυμάτων).


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

Θέλει διάβασμα πάντως (βασίζομαι σ' αυτά που γράφετε). Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε τη σημασία του termination και τη σημασία του shock.

Στη NASA διαβάζω:
The heliosheath is just beyond the termination shock, the point where the solar wind *slows abruptly*, becoming denser and hotter. The solar wind piles up as it presses outward against the approaching wind in interstellar space. 

Μήπως λοιπόν είναι το *σοκ της παύσης*;


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Στο ΙΑΤΕ, όταν έχουν συνώνυμα συνήθως τα βάζουν στο ίδιο λήμμα. Επειδή τράκαρα λοιπόν δύο συνώνυμα στα ξεκάρφωτα μέσα στο το ΙΑΤΕ, το σχολίασα (είναι πασιφανές ότι κρουστικό κύμα και κύμα κρούσης είναι το ίδιο πράγμα).
Απλά επειδή είμαι τρομερά σπαστική με την ορολογία, ιδίως των πραγμάτων που με ενδιαφέρουν, θέλω να βρω το πιο έγκυρο - για να το χρησιμοποιώ σωστά. Το bow shock ας πούμε, πώς θα το μετέφραζες; Απλά κρουστικό κύμα/ κύμα κρούσης;


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2008)

ΟΚ, διάβασα και άλλες σελίδες: κρουστικό κύμα παύσης.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Ουφ, άντε να τελειώνουμε!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Μπα, δεν νομίζω ότι ο τερματισμός εεεμμμ η παύση εεεμμμ το τέλος είναι κοντά: "ηλιοσφαιρικό κρουστικό κύμα"


----------



## curry (Jun 21, 2008)

Έλαβα την εξής απάντηση από ερευνητή του Αστεροσκοπείου:

"Όπως ίσως γνωρίζετε καλύτερα από εμένα η μετάφραση τεχνικών όρων είναι ένα πολύ δύσκολο θέμα αν θέλει κανείς να κάνει σωστά την δουλειά του. Εγώ σαν ερευνητής μπορώ να σας πω τι ακριβώς εννοούμε με αυτούς τους δυο όρους αλλά δεν μπορώ να σας πω πώς να τους μεταφράσετε. 

Επί της ουσίας: Και οι δυο μεταφράσεις είναι ικανοποιητικές* αν και η μετάφραση "κρουστικό κύμα" αποδίδει καλύτερα τον όρο "shock" από τον "bow shock". Το *bow shock *είναι ένα κρουστικό κύμα σε σχήμα τόξου. Ίσως μια πιο ακριβής μετάφραση να είναι το *"τοξοειδές κρουστικό κύμα", *αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν στην ελληνική γλώσσα (και κατ' επέκταση κουλτούρα) θέλουμε να είμαστε τόσο περιγραφικοί. Επίσης πρέπει να αποφύγουμε να δίνει η όποια μετάφραση του όρου την αίσθηση ότι το bow shock είναι απλώς ένα κύμα τοξοειδούς μορφής (πρόβλημα που πιστεύω δεν αποφεύγει ούτε ο αγγλικός όρος), διότι στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχουν και άλλες συνθήκες που πρέπει να πληρούνται.

Σε τελική ανάλυση, το πώς θα μεταφράσετε αυτούς τους όρους εξαρτάται από το πόσο σημαντικοί είναι για το κείμενο που μεταφράζετε."

*εννοεί ότι εγκρίνει το *"κρουστικό κύμα παύσης".*


----------



## curry (Jun 21, 2008)

Να σημειώσω ότι δεν έβαλα το όνομά του γιατί δεν τον ρώτησα αν επιθυμεί να δημοσιευτεί η απάντησή του στο διαδίκτυο! Πάντως, τον κάλεσα να περάσει κι από εδώ!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2008)

Να 'σαι καλά, curry, για την ακαταπόνητη έρευνα. :) Έχε υπόψη σου, ωστόσο, ότι (όπως άλλωστε είπα ήδη) το bow shock είναι _ένα είδος_ κρουστικού κύματος. Και στην αεροναυπηγική, άλλωστε, το bow shock αντιδιαστέλλεται με τα oblique shock και normal shock - είναι πρωραίο (κατ' αντιστοιχία με το bow wave της ναυπηγικής) και δεν είναι προσκολλημένο σε καμία επιφάνεια του αεροσκάφους (γι' αυτό και έχει τοξοειδές/κυρτό σχήμα μπροστά από το χείλος προσβολής της πτέρυγας). Το σχήμα του παρουσιάζει μεγάλη ομοιότητα με το bow shock στην περίπτωση του ήλιου - κι εκείνο που με εκπλήσσει είναι που δεν φαίνεται ακόμη να υπάρχει μία δόκιμη απόδοση του εν λόγω όρου στην ελληνική, καθώς βρήκα πληθώρα επιστημονικών δημοσιεύσεων για το 'bow shock' στη μελέτη ακόμη και των πλανητών. Π.χ. δες εδώ: http://www.google.com/search?q="bow...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2008)

Ένα μικρό πρόβλημα που υπάρχει εδώ είναι ότι, αν δώσουμε την _περιγραφική_ απόδοση «τοξοειδές κρουστικό κύμα», ενδέχεται να θεωρηθεί ότι πρόκειται για λανθασμένη αποκωδικοποίηση, δηλαδή ότι θεωρούμε ότι bow = τόξο ενώ πρόκειται για bow = πλώρη.

Και ενώ είναι καθιερωμένο το bow wave = πρωραίο κύμα, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει απόδοση για το _πρωραίο_ κρουστικό κύμα bow shock ούτε στην αεροναυπηγική, οπότε είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο στην αστρονομία, όπου δεν υπάρχει πλώρη.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2008)

Ο ορισμός:
*bowÆ shockÅ* (bou), _Astron._
the shock front along which the solar wind encounters a planet's magnetic field.
[1945–50]

Η απόδοση που προτείνω:
*μετωπικό κρουστικό κύμα*


----------

